# Imagens de Neve



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 16:33)

Estou a fazer uma pesquisa de fotos tiradas pelo pessoal cá de casa lao longo dos anos de locais e paisagens com neve.
Infelizmente as fotos não estão catalogadas e foram na sua maioria tiradas não digitalmente pelo que têm que ser digitalizadas antes de as postar.
Vou começar pelas mais fáceis e ir fazendo up-dates.

Covão d'Ametade




Jardim da Cidade da Guarda




Estrada de Manteigas




Serras De Arganil




Zona de Arganil




Serra Da Lousã (se bem me lembro)




Vista Aerea dos Alpes


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 16:48)

Santos! Lindíssima a primeira foto... Parece tirada algures na Escandinávia


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 17:03)

Minho disse:


> Santos! Lindíssima a primeira foto... Parece tirada algures na Escandinávia



Obrigado Minho, tenho imensas, tenho é que as procurar e digitalizar.
Vou postar outra do Covão da Metade


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 17:06)

Que fotos espectaculares santos. parabéns vai postando sempre que possas para nos alegrar a vista


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 17:07)

Covão d'Ametade (foto 2)


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 17:16)

Desculpa a minha ignorãncia, mas onde fica Covão da Metade?? É que mais frio que isso só nos polos


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 17:16)

Serra da Estrela (mushing)




Serra da Estrela


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2006 às 17:16)

Magnificas fotos, então a 2ª do Covão d'Ametade


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 17:23)

Minho disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorãncia, mas onde fica Covão da Metade?? É que mais frio que isso só nos polos



O Covão da Metade ( que é um dos paraísos da Serra da Estrela) fica na descida em direcção à Covilhã a seguir ao túnel de rocha do lado esquerdo da curva grande aí existente.
Tens que estacionar a seguir à curva (tem um parquezinho) e ir a pé.


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 17:24)

Já estou a ficar com água na boca, grandes fotos.


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 17:30)

Ai que saudades do manto branco      , estamos quase lá novamente.


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 18:34)

Mais Neve na Serra








Túnel da Serra


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 19:15)

Santos!!!        
L I N D A S!!!!
Que mais posso dizer! Que paz que tranquilidade!!!! Eu quero viver sempre assim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2006 às 19:28)

Santos disse:


> O Covão da Metade ( que é um dos paraísos da Serra da Estrela) fica na descida em direcção à Covilhã a seguir ao túnel de rocha do lado esquerdo da curva grande aí existente.
> Tens que estacionar a seguir à curva (tem um parquezinho) e ir a pé.



bonitas fotos sem dúvida, santos não me leves a mal mas vou emendar uma coisita, o covão fica na descida para manteigas e nao na descida para a covilha, quando chegas ao pé do centro de limpeza de neve quem desce da torre tens de cortar a esquerda em direcção a manteigas, andas uns 2 km e numa curva a  onde tens o tal parque, o covao fica  a tua esuqerda de quem desce e a tua direita avistas todo o vale glaciar da serra da estrela.


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Out 2006 às 20:50)

spiritmind disse:


> bonitas fotos sem dúvida, santos não me leves a mal mas vou emendar uma coisita, o covão fica na descida para manteigas e nao na descida para a covilha, quando chegas ao pé do centro de limpeza de neve quem desce da torre tens de cortar a esquerda em direcção a manteigas, andas uns 2 km e numa curva a  onde tens o tal parque, o covao fica  a tua esuqerda de quem desce e a tua direita avistas todo o vale glaciar da serra da estrela.




É isso mesmo spiritmind! 
É um local espectacular, e fica já na descida para Manteigas.
Há muito pessoal que acampa neste local, apenas para ter o prazer de acampar na neve. Eu nunca o fiz, mas deve ser uma maravilha acordar com o manto da neve a cobrir tudo. 
Para mim, a vertente do lado de Manteigas é onde há das paisagens mais espectaculares da serra da Estrela, e mesmo do país, e aconselho a todos a visitarem toda esta zona. Eu felizmente ainda lá vou uma vez por outra, pois a familia da minha esposa é de lá, e felizmente isso permite-me ainda ir à neve, pois onde moro, salvo rarissimas excepções, quase nunca cai neve...
Já agora um outro reparo, o nome do local, como o nosso amigo Dan bem referiu é Covão d'Ametade, e não Covão da Metade. Espero que não levem a mal esta correcção.
E por ultimo excelentes fotos Santos, queremos mais....


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 20:57)

spiritmind disse:


> bonitas fotos sem dúvida, santos não me leves a mal mas vou emendar uma coisita, o covão fica na descida para manteigas e nao na descida para a covilha, quando chegas ao pé do centro de limpeza de neve quem desce da torre tens de cortar a esquerda em direcção a manteigas, andas uns 2 km e numa curva a  onde tens o tal parque, o covao fica  a tua esuqerda de quem desce e a tua direita avistas todo o vale glaciar da serra da estrela.



Tens razão Spiritmind, estandolá sei lá ir ter, é tipo Penhas Douradas e Penhas da Saúde, faço sempre confusão


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 21:07)

Lagoa Na Serra




Serra de Montejunto


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2006 às 21:18)

Santos disse:


> Lagoa Na Serra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonitas fotos, que saudades do branco


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2006 às 21:46)

Fantásticas, continua a meter mais! 

Já vi fotos de Covão d'Ametade no outono, e fica igualmente bela! Já agora, a que altitude fica mais ou menos?


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2006 às 22:04)

Fil disse:


> Fantásticas, continua a meter mais!
> 
> Já vi fotos de Covão d'Ametade no outono, e fica igualmente bela! Já agora, a que altitude fica mais ou menos?



Mais ou menos 1450 m.


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2006 às 22:28)

Dan disse:


> Mais ou menos 1450 m.



sim fica sensivelmente a essa altitude.
já agora quem estiver interessado em saber mais sobre este lugar e não só.
http://geo-serradaestrela.blogspot.com/
http://www.fotografia-na.net/details.php?image_id=5040


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 22:42)

Fil disse:


> Fantásticas, continua a meter mais!
> 
> Já vi fotos de Covão d'Ametade no outono, e fica igualmente bela! Já agora, a que altitude fica mais ou menos?



Sem dúvida que fica bela em todas as estações, tenho variadíssimas fotos tiradas também no verão em Outono que colocarei numa outra altura, mas aproveitando a ocasião, posto duas fotos de locias sem neve, onde também neva, a 1ª tirei-a no pico do Areeiro (espero que o Rog) goste, a 2ª é da Fraga da Pena

Pico do Areeiro - Janeiro 2004(sem neve)




Fraga da Pena- Zona da Serra do Açor


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 23:28)

Santos disse:


> Sem dúvida que fica bela em todas as estações, tenho variadíssimas fotos tiradas também no verão em Outono que colocarei numa outra altura, mas aproveitando a ocasião, posto duas fotos de locias sem neve, onde também neva, a 1ª tirei-a no pico do Areeiro (espero que o Rog) goste, a 2ª é da Fraga da Pena
> 
> Pico do Areeiro - Janeiro 2004(sem neve)



Boa lembrança  o Pico Areeiro, é claro que gostei 
Parabéns tens por aqui umas excelentes fotos, tens algumas que são como autênticos postais


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 02:47)

Aqui deixo as 2 únicas fotografias da maior queda de neve a que assisti aqui em Elvas, a 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, um dia inteirinho a nevar!, mais de 12h e há noite o tamanho das "pastas" que caíam era descomunal!  à neve acumulada durante o dia, essa intensificação foi um brinco, pelos relatos que me recordo, fora da cidade havia estradas, como a N 246, de Elvas para Portalegre, em que a neve na zona de Arronches chegava aos joelhos de um adulto!  . Esteve a nevar, com uma pequena interrupção à hora do almoço (parecia um dia feito por encomenda!  ), desde as 10h:30 da manhã, até à 1 ou 2 da madrugada, lembro-me perfeitamente de olhar para o céu, com tristesa, e ver algumas estrelas que já apareciam entre as apressadas nuvens que corriam o céu.
No dia seguinte acordei bem cedo, ainda a cidade "dormia" e mais uns amigos percorremo-la toda e arredores  , estava tudo imaculadamente branco , retenho essas imagens tão nítidas na minha memória como se tivessem sido ontem... e já lá vão 23 ANOS!!  
Tudo congelou, fontes, bicas, lagos. Podia-se andar encima dessas placas de gelo, não sei quanto eu pesaria, mas tinha 13 anitos, talvez 40/50 kg.
Foi o dia do degelo, tudo goteava, de quando em vez lá surgia uma pequena avalanche nos telhados das estreitas ruas do centro da cidade, onde habitava então. 
O nevão foi numa 6ª Feira e no Domingo, ainda havia neve e gelo, em telhados e locais mais abrigados. 
Boa recordação esta. Como aquele dia já não devo assistir a outro igual, mais que não seja por já não ter a inocência e alegria próprias de uma criança com 13 anitos...

Se houver alguém com fotos de Elvas, ou outros locais desse maravilhoso 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, agradeço que aqui as coloque, para completar o puzzle desse grande nevão que vestiu de branco o nosso Portugal, de Norte a Sul.
Sei que também nevou em de Ponte de Sor, talvez até ainda consiga algumas fotos . 
Quando estava no exército o meu chefe e grande amigo, na altura sargento-ajudante V. Santos, contou-me que nesse ano, morando em Évora, fora colocado no campo militar de Santa Margarida, e ao regressar a Évora nesse dia, passou por uma autentica odisseia, pois, segundo ele, quanto mais a Sul, pior estavam as estradas e apesar de ter regressado pela manhã, já era difícil circular nelas.

Enfim relatos, de um dia, que guardo com especial carinho no meu coração. Foi aliás neste dia que se cimentou de vez em mim a pancada pelo frio e pela neve, coisa que perdura até ao presente momento!

Jardim Municipal de Elvas





Rua com vista parcial de alguns telhados


----------



## Santos (1 Nov 2006 às 10:58)

Lindas imagens Quim,o n/Alentejo branquinho, esperemos que possas voltar a partilhar connosco mais nevadas rápidamente.


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2006 às 11:07)

Velhos tempos Kim! Mas não desanimes há-de vir! Ela há-de vir   

Imagina que nesse ano tinha apenas 5 anitos e é claro que não me lembro de nada. E de pouco me lembro do nevão de Jan 87    

Por issso aguardo firme e hirto pelo "Nevão" que está para vir! A esperança é a última a morrer


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 14:21)

Minho disse:


> Velhos tempos Kim! Mas não desanimes há-de vir! Ela há-de vir
> 
> Imagina que nesse ano tinha apenas 5 anitos e é claro que não me lembro de nada. E de pouco me lembro do nevão de Jan 87
> 
> Por issso aguardo firme e hirto pelo "Nevão" que está para vir! A esperança é a última a morrer



Hehe   É este ano! é este!


----------



## Santos (6 Dez 2006 às 02:21)

Amigos com algumas das imagens que já coloquei no n/fórum e outras que entretanto encontrei, fiz um pequeno clip que espero que gostem


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 19:31)

Santos disse:


> Amigos com algumas das imagens que já coloquei no n/fórum e outras que entretanto encontrei, fiz um pequeno clip que espero que gostem
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iErtzVYUdE


Santos!!!  Peço desculpa pela demora, mas só hoje vi aqui esta belíssima montagem , com música desta quadra e tudo!!  .

Muito inspiradora! Temos Steven Spielberg aqui no fórum!  

Obrigado!


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2006 às 19:58)

Santos disse:


> Amigos com algumas das imagens que já coloquei no n/fórum e outras que entretanto encontrei, fiz um pequeno clip que espero que gostem
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iErtzVYUdE



Muito bom mesmo, a musica conjugada com as imagens ate chega a arrepiar, pena não podermos ver estas imagens em tempo real na noite da consoada, ai sim seria o natal perfeito de muita gente  pelo menos o meu era        
já agora faço um pedido ao administrador do forum, nao há possibilidade de introduzir um smile ilusivo a neve tipo um boneco de neve ect, pois espero usa-lo muita vez durante o mes de janeiro.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 20:30)

spiritmind disse:


> Muito bom mesmo, a musica conjugada com as imagens ate chega a arrepiar, pena não podermos ver estas imagens em tempo real na noite da consoada, ai sim seria o natal perfeito de muita gente  pelo menos o meu era
> já agora faço um pedido ao administrador do forum, nao há possibilidade de introduzir um smile ilusivo a neve tipo um boneco de neve ect, pois espero usa-lo muita vez durante o mes de janeiro.



Ora nem mais, queremos smiles alusivos à neve e porque não uns temporais só para esta quadra do Natal?


----------



## Santos (11 Dez 2006 às 23:02)

spiritmind disse:


> Muito bom mesmo, a musica conjugada com as imagens ate chega a arrepiar, pena não podermos ver estas imagens em tempo real na noite da consoada, ai sim seria o natal perfeito de muita gente  pelo menos o meu era
> já agora faço um pedido ao administrador do forum, nao há possibilidade de introduzir um smile ilusivo a neve tipo um boneco de neve ect, pois espero usa-lo muita vez durante o mes de janeiro.



Obrigado Spiritmind, a imaginação foi minha no entanto a elaboração foi da senhora Santos que agradece Bem Haja


----------

